# Opinion acerca de powerbass 3xL y sistema de audio - Salida de amplificador con ruido



## SonyXploD (Nov 15, 2012)

Hola chicos actualmente poseo un sistema de audio conformado por :

2 subwoofer mtx jackhammer 12" 5512 En este tipo de cajon






2 Woofers Eminence Deltalite 12" 2512  en este tipo 






2 drivers sound barrier y 2 twitter titanio McLaren

Los amplificadores tengo uno sonyxplod de 600rms 2ohm con 2 mtx svc 4ohm en paralelo. alimentado con 4 fuentes atx . esto desde hace mas de 8 meses y nunca se ha quemado .. claro con ayuda de los chicos del foro puse diodos de bloqueo en cada salida de cada fuente y pues de maravilla .. probe conexion en serie para obtener ganancia de tension pero perdi corriente y ademas se me disparaban las fuentes por lo que volvi a la configuracion anterior (paralelo)

para los 2 woffers un pionner 2100t 4ohm 600rms alimentado con 3 fuentes atx . 

y para tweeter y driver  1 sola fuente atx con otra pionner 2100t a 150rms por 1 canal a 4ohm. 

.. --- 
Ahora bien , estoy pensando en agregar al sistema los subwoofers power bass 3xL de 15" en un cajon tipo horn parecido al que ya tengo en con los jackhammer . lo que quiero es basicamente que se sienta el grave en el cuerpo.  y pues megustaria saber si alguien tiene opinion acerca de esos subs y que tal son. 





son los de la foto .. 

aparte uno de los amplificadores esta teniendo un problema que todo lo que conecte por uno de sus canales presenta un ruido "sssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh"  como una lluvia que no se le quita con nada y por el otro suena normal . cabe destacar que suena asi aun con los RCA desconectados es decir sin niguna entrada de señal.. alguno ha tenido un problema asi y tendra idea de como repararlo?

espero opiniones ..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 15, 2012)

Probalo con una batería de automotor


----------



## SonyXploD (Nov 17, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probalo con una batería de automotor


 
el ruido sigue , una vez me ocurrio q*ue* estaba tomando el ruido de una de las fuentes . y probe lo que me dices y pude comprobar q*ue* era eso .. pero esta vez el ruido es diferente es casi una lluvia intolerable suena muy alto y no deja que se escuche el resto de la musica , y esto solo ocurre por un solo canal y por el otro no .. que puede ser ? y como podria repararlo en caso de alguno de ustedes tenga una idea ? o que seria lo primero que deberia revisar ? .


----------



## carlos zamora (Ene 2, 2013)

Me suena a etapa de entrada, empezaría para corroborar la temperatura de los transistores, y ver si hay algún condensador que tenga alrededor aceite, o algo parecido, resistencias negras, etc.. y por último el pote, quien sabe si no tiene una mugre machaza!!


----------

